# All around performance motorcycle



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Go over elmoto.net and introduce your project.

Headways and a 600A controller sound good, but if you want performance, maybe consider a forklift motor like an ADC K91-4003 or D&D ES-37. Mars would be OK, but you'd need multiple motors for 600A and good performance. Plus, the weight of two of those starts to get a little high.

Also, the limit of those is about 72V, so consider that.

It sounds like a fun build.


----------



## majorpayne (Mar 27, 2011)

I've also looked at those motors. I'm pretty sure that D&D actually manufactures in the States, do you know if ADC or anyone else manufactures their motors in China? Shipping costs can get well over the cost of the motor itself and takes months to get over here so anything manufactured here is best.

Also the link you posted about multiple motors is broken, wouldn't mind seeing that thread if you could fix it.

Lastly, does 12.3 USD/pcs for 38120P Headway cells sound reasonable (with free shipping).

Thanks,
T


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

i didn't link to another thread, not sure why "multiple motors" was hyperlinked.

Anyway, if you can get headway for that cost, do it, since you're in china, it'l be cheaper.

Not sure about any series wound motors in china, you'll have to look around for that.


----------

